# Sweetie is four months old!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 744379783/


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Cute!!! happy 4 months for Sweetie!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Sweetie, he is too adorable


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I always love your pictures of Sweetie! He never fails to make me smile. Also like your new signature picture too!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy four months, little Sweetie! Enjoy those treats!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

thank you all!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sweetie! I have been following your story. You are one lucky little hedgie. So so loved by your Mom.


----------

